# another proud moment!



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

When my son said he was joining the Army and the reasons he gave I was proud of him. (ok..so I did try to talk him into joining the Navy!!) The past 10 months have been hard being away from his wife and children but I am just so proud I can't put into words. Today...he got promoted to the rank of Sargent !! He was so nervous...I wish him well ! Thank you again son and all military personnel !! God bless each and everyone of you and your families!!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Give The new E-5 my congrats.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome, please send him or best regards and tell him thank you for everything he is doing for all of us!:flag:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Make me want to cry.*



Tucsonred said:


> When my son said he was joining the Army and the reasons he gave I was proud of him. (ok..so I did try to talk him into joining the Navy!!) The past 10 months have been hard being away from his wife and children but I am just so proud I can't put into words. Today...he got promoted to the rank of Sargent !! He was so nervous...I wish him well ! Thank you again son and all military personnel !! God bless each and everyone of you and your families!!


Dang, I'm all choked up. Each time I was promoted in the Army, the most important person in the room was my dad. I love my wife and kids (they were very young then), but my dad, a career man, knew the blood sweat and tears to reach each rank.

Congratulations to him and you especially.


----------



## Capt.Troy (Aug 29, 2006)

Congratulations. I know you are very proud.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Sorry Tucson, I didn't look to see who made the post.

I remember our conversation about a *MOM *of an Essayons soldier. All proudness still applies because your know how hard it is. No free promotions in the military.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Yes, it has been hard on him. I don't know personnaly how it is...but I do know he has worked hard for it! I will convey all of ya'lls messages to him! It's greatly appreciated!!


----------

